# Fishing



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

Ok all it's time to hitch up the boat and spend the weekend doing my other passion... Bass Fishing... it's the 5th and 6th leg of the SABAA Divisionals at Bivane (Outside Vryheid)... @vaalboy and I will be heading out shortly... 

We will miss our Vaping family this weekend but at least we will have each other and a lot of Stinkies to convert!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Real them in and enjoy! Oh, Rob don't forget the special sinkers you got yesterday (snake & scull) they might bring you good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/3/14)

WOW! Rob, that is one stunning boat! All the best guys! Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Have great fun guys. Drive safely. Remember to pick up the parcel at Gillitts as you head out - emergency supplies.


----------



## vaalboy (14/3/14)

Brian and I leaving at 11:30 ish. Still need to pack  but been busy building a coil quickly.

Here's a vid of my bass boat in action.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Have great fun guys. Drive safely. Remember to pick up the parcel at Gillitts as you head out - emergency supplies.



Roger that!


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Brian and I leaving at 11:30 ish. Still need to pack  but been busy building a coil quickly.



Seeya later (with your REO primed and ready) Markus!


----------



## vaalboy (14/3/14)

Just bring you menthol along! Batteries will be charged.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just bring you menthol along! Batteries will be charged.



I never go anywhere without 2 x Nautilus's full and a back up bottle!  Oh and 4 x 18650's fully charged... and the Aerotank on MVP with litchi and menthol mix!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Oh my, if you need boats like that to do Bass fishing, it could be rather more expensive than vaping.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh my, if you need boats like that to do Bass fishing, it could be rather more expensive than vaping.



Just a dash... Vaping is a cheap hobby!


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

@Rob Fisher , whats that grey thingy on the bow of your boat?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

Competitive rod and reel combo around R5,000 a pop... most have x 12. We won't even talk about the boat cost or the tow vehicle costs... Petrol to tow boat to Bivane and back around R3,500. Lures, Line and stuff also not cheap... that's why most of us look for sponsors!  But sponsors only cover around 2-3% of costs...


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Rob Fisher , whats that grey thingy on the bow of your boat?



Seat minus it's pole...


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

Yes I know... sell one rod and reel and buy a Mini and Grand REO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Rob Fisher , whats that grey thingy on the bow of your boat?



That's a seat. Old age pensioners need those to rest their weary legs - lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I know... sell one rod and reel and buy a Mini and Grand REO!


You said it...we shall help with the colour selection!


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seat minus it's pole...



Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

Yo Vaalboy! I have a special parcel in my car from Matthee for you so you had better be a lot nicer to me. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/3/14)

Have a super time guys

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/3/14)

Have fun guys


----------



## Silver (14/3/14)

Have a great time Rob and Vaalboy - and good luck for the fishing!
Rob, enjoy the REO and please do report back on how you found vaping it, compared to what you are used to !


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Silver said:


> Have a great time Rob and Vaalboy - and good luck for the fishing!
> Rob, enjoy the REO and please do report back on how you found vaping it, compared to what you are used to !


But do bear in mind that a Reo with RM2 needs to be customised to one's own sweet spot, and yours might not coincide with @vaalboy's.


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/14)

Tight lines @Rob Fisher and @vaalboy 

I'm also fishing a comp this weekend. Chalumna big bash - light tackle boat River angling.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/3/14)

ooooh didnt say good luck  good luck with the fishing and the converting


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/3/14)

That guy is going to essentially drip menthol ice. I wish I was there to see that reaction

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> That guy is going to essentially drip menthol ice. I wish I was there to see that reaction
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


As a menthol lover, methinks he is going to love it, but not good for that nose thing of his....


----------



## Chop007 (14/3/14)

Next time you are in Cape Town, give me a shout,we have got a huge dam here that stretches between continents. We can go do a little Kabeljou fishing. 

We also got bass here but they are rather gangster(Hosh pagameesh). So, tune me, anytime, deep sea fishing is the bomb and the skipper does not allow any stinkies onboard, but vaping he is mellow with. Max catch is 5 per person per a day of Kabeljou but their are other fish species that taste lekker, like the Red Roman etc etc.


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Geez my mouth's watering now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (15/3/14)

@Matthee thank you for the surprise package. Really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slow Blow (21/4/14)

I do a lot of Tuna fishing off Cape Point


----------



## TylerD (27/8/14)

Going fishing this weekend. Taking a 4 year old for his first fishing trip. Gonna be awesome! Boskop, here we come! Gonna be fishing for everything available!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (27/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Going fishing this weekend. Taking a 4 year old for his first fishing trip. Gonna be awesome! Boskop, here we come! Gonna be fishing for everything available!


 
Enjoy big time - going to miss you at the vape meet though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (27/8/14)

johan said:


> Enjoy big time - going to miss you at the vape meet though.


Going to miss everyone, but it's a promise I made to a 4 year old boy. Kids come first!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (27/8/14)

The shoes u can always throw back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (28/8/14)

Some nice largemouth bass in Boskop - I used to fish that dam regularly when I lived at the Vaal. Tight lines and hope the lighty has a ball!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

